# Drip edge vent?????



## MARCO116 (Sep 10, 2011)

I have a house that has no overhangs.
Many roofers have many suggestions.
The concern I have is installing a vented drip edge where there is a gutter.
The house has one side that the gutter dose get icy in the winter and has had a problem with ice dams.
Is this a ventilation problem ?
Will vented drip edge fix this ice dam or allow water to come in??

Any feedback would be great


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

try smartvent.


----------



## MARCO116 (Sep 10, 2011)

Interloc said:


> try smartvent.



Thanks but that dose not answer my questions.


----------



## MARCO116 (Sep 10, 2011)

ANYONE:cool2::cool2::cool2::cool2::cool2::cool2::cool2:


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Ice dams are caused by poor insulation and poor ventilation. Adding ventilation will help the ice problem, but it may not fix it depending on your insulation.

Ideally a vented drip edge won't leak, but you haven't given us much info so who knows.


----------



## MARCO116 (Sep 10, 2011)

shazapple said:


> Ice dams are caused by poor insulation and poor ventilation. Adding ventilation will help the ice problem, but it may not fix it depending on your insulation.
> 
> Ideally a vented drip edge won't leak, but you haven't given us much info so who knows.



what more info can I give you.
please advise...


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Pictures of your roof and attic would help the most.


----------



## chb70 (Jan 19, 2009)

Check into the smart vent, seems to be a good option for homes with unique intake problems.



Chicago Roofing


----------

